# 90G Planted Tank



## smurf888 (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

The pearling is very satisfying, isn't it? 

What's the thing you've got hanging?


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Very nice looking tank those roselines look great


----------



## smurf888 (Oct 9, 2009)

infolific said:


> The pearling is very satisfying, isn't it?
> 
> What's the thing you've got hanging?


Just lava rock with some moss

Pearling very satisfying, specially after 60% water change.


----------



## smurf888 (Oct 9, 2009)

planter said:


> Very nice looking tank those roselines look great


Thank you
Very active fish, always up front.


----------

